# GT-R R34 top speed?



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

hi guys

something has been on my mind for a while

i was wondering, since imports all have a 180km/h speed restrictor.

but has anyone tried Removing or deactivating the speed restrictor and topping out the R34 GT-R in STOCK FORM?

obviously ive seen performance videos of people in japan topping at 350km/h +/- on the Wangan Freeways. 

but im really curious on the cars 2.6L Twin Turbo's STOCK performance...

thanks guys


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I would imagine that it would be around 150-160ish (when stock, you would also have to use the standard exhaust and airbox) When my car was recorded at Bruntingthorpe with 34 turbo`s HKS filters and exhaust 395bhp at the fly, (so around 80bhp on stock) i managed 159 in the rain before i had to hit the brakes. The car was still excellerating but only slowly as the turbo`s had run out of steam at about 140mph.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

With R34 diffs you'd have gone a bit faster Hodgie.........but lost a little bit of acceleration.


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

hodgie said:


> I would imagine that it would be around 150-160ish (when stock, you would also have to use the standard exhaust and airbox) When my car was recorded at Bruntingthorpe with 34 turbo`s HKS filters and exhaust 395bhp at the fly, (so around 80bhp on stock) i managed 159 in the rain before i had to hit the brakes. The car was still excellerating but only slowly as the turbo`s had run out of steam at about 140mph.


ok
so 160mph is around 250KM/H
thats pretty decent

so at 140mph on ur 33... it was just building up momentum until u had to brake.
cool 
thanks guys


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

eeiko321 said:


> so at 140mph on ur 33... it was just building up momentum until u had to brake.


No, the R34 turbo`s ran out of power at at approx 140, the car carried on excellerating to 159 before i had to brake as the end of the runway was quickly approaching.


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Lads, well the 34 gtr v-spec that iv imported, should be here this month, the model is totally stock from nissan, so if you want to know the top end, im up for it.:thumbsup:


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

Krambry said:


> Hi Lads, well the 34 gtr v-spec that iv imported, should be here this month, the model is totally stock from nissan, so if you want to know the top end, im up for it.:thumbsup:


hi there
ur an importer or just privately imported the vehicle for personal use?

well thats great...im happy for u...ur a step ahead of me...im still looking into importing one for myself.

so im guessing ur removing the speed restrictor?
did the one u purchase have any mods?

by the way...since i got u here... tell me abit more about ur car, like the mileage, Yr model, colour, grade etc ...since it might give me an idea of how much im gonna fork out...


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Eeiko
no i just privately imported her from japan, she is a totally stock car,, has had one owner over there, she comes with history, and mileage is around 40,000 kph. i like the idear the gtr is standard, meaning i can can take it to any level i want,, but in the real world, slightly modded is always a good thing, now the 34's are starting to hit 10 years old. so what u after yourself...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> 40,000 kph.


Impressive ....
Faster than light ?


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Impressive ....
> Faster than light ?


Tut tut. Glenn you must be slacking...

Light travels at 1079252848 kph.

And you call yourself an engineer!


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

:chuckle:bump


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Hangs head in shame......

It was a fleeting comment discretely posted while supposedly working


----------



## Johnny13 (Nov 12, 2008)

Nothing compared to when VTEC kiks in yo'; they can create wormholes. lolz

anyways its hard to say what the topspeed of a stocker is as most have at least an aftermarket exhaust and filter + cutting the limiter usually means an ECU upgrade and who's gonna bother that without a better tune.

Id guesstimate just under 300kph


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

:runawayooooooooooo sh#t, lads your talking about 186 mph,, thats some serious speed.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

No way a bone stock one would tap 300kph
I would be amazed if they got over 250kph


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

If I remember correctly in the back of Evo magazine it quotes the R34 GTR as having a top speed of 167mph. (Seems a touch on the heavy side though!)


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Krambry said:


> Hi Lads, well the 34 gtr v-spec that iv imported, should be here this month, the model is *totally stock *from nissan, so if you want to know the top end, im up for it.:thumbsup:


Wild guess, 180 km/h


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Johnny13 said:


> Id guesstimate just under 300kph


Not in a million years.


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

> Originally Posted by hyrev
> Wild guess, 180 km/h


Funny that, haha. ok, to derestrict first, then put ones foot down.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

eeiko321 said:


> hi there
> ur an importer or just privately imported the vehicle for personal use?
> 
> well thats great...im happy for u...ur a step ahead of me...im still looking into importing one for myself.
> ...



AHEM!

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/27354-attn-n00bs-idiots.html


Mook


----------



## Johnny13 (Nov 12, 2008)

When i first got my car it had just a catback and i got up to 220kph before back off but i started from a cruise in 5th and i felt no sign that it was running out of steam.

Definitely past 250kph; maybe not 300 but 270-280 is probable.

ps: The car did have an impul ecu (similar to a mines)


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

So 220kph is approx 140mph and you havent gone faster and you still claim a speed that is a complete guess.
Also you have to take into account that speedo`s are not 100% accurate to start with. My car was being correctly recorded, i saw 170mph but in reality was doing 159mph.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Some people think the HYPER REV series are full of chocolate pudding, but they do give all the spec for each factory model in great detail. You want max torque, you want compression, you want horsepowr/revs, it's all there.

The one and only thing missing, which they consider irrelevant and meaningless, is 'top speed'. 

My advice is to drop them all off a cliff, and see how the wind resistance forces a limit onto their downward trajectory and top speed.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Sigh, you need a "little" bit more power to get from 220 to 280.
Theres a big wall at 240k
And, this thread is about bone stock R34's not ones with aftermarket ecu's


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

...and the claimed top speed of 160+mph or whatever is probably achieved in 5th as no way would a stock car pull that overdrive 6th.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2008)

What top end would be expected from one producing 700 bhp ?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

700 would give around 210mph on a long enough autobahn.
Would take an age to gain the last 15mph though.

For high speed on disused runways in a short burst you really need an excess of power above what the gearing, wheel size and rev limit will allow.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2008)

700 would give 210, to exceed that, gearbox and diffs would be the limiting factor ? If the g/box and diffs were uprated, how far further would 700 be capable of ?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> AHEM!
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/27354-attn-n00bs-idiots.html
> 
> ...


Come on! He is a newby trying to make friends around here, bit like me i guess! But cant argue as a valid point.

Anyway, how about you buy one and find out on private road? i Really cant see the point in being worried about top speed myself tho. Its not as if you can do it unless you want you license taken off you or you are on some sort of death wish.


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> Come on! He is a newby trying to make friends around here, bit like me i guess! But cant argue as a valid point.
> 
> Anyway, how about you buy one and find out on private road? i Really cant see the point in being worried about top speed myself tho. Its not as if you can do it unless you want you license taken off you or you are on some sort of death wish.


gee i didnt even realise i was breaking the rules here???
like i wasnt being rude?
i may have asked silly questions, but a human error is not allowed?

oh well
sorry i apologise then


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

eeiko
Look mate you dont need to apologise, if i had a problem with what you wanted to ask to me,i would of told you, chill.
So if its a gtr your after,when you looking at getting one.


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

Krambry said:


> eeiko
> Look mate you dont need to apologise, if i had a problem with what you wanted to ask to me,i would of told you, chill.
> So if its a gtr your after,when you looking at getting one.


i kinda not understand why i was told off by the moderator mookistar.
the only hint i think is that i was using alot of the TXT MSG typing "ur" + "u"

if thats the case, with all honesty... iva actually fractured my LEFT hand the other night. a "boxers Fracture". the whole hand has been bandaged to prevent further movement till surgery.

its reaaly awkward to type with one hand as it is..

so pls forgive me guys.

well to answer ur question, i was looking forawrd to purchasing one after comming FEB.
but now this injury :chairshot this is really going to delay me & my job is quite physical so im going to need some time off & pay 4 the mortgage. :sadwavey:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

twas indeed txt spk. just a bug bear. good luck with the search and hope your hand heals

Mook


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Thrust said:


> My advice is to drop them all off a cliff, and see how the wind resistance forces a limit onto their downward trajectory and top speed.


Stock GT-Rs can run to about 230 kph in level flight but have been clocked at speeds of over 350 kph in a dive. Those are wild GT-Rs though, domesticated GT-Rs are a bit slower.


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

eeiko321 said:


> gee i didnt even realise i was breaking the rules here???
> like i wasnt being rude?
> i may have asked silly questions, but a human error is not allowed?
> 
> ...


mate you don't need to apologise, i don't think "ur" or "u" is a biggie, human error is allowed only sometimes here, but little tolerance for newbies 

it would be nice to know the top speed of a stock but delimited R34, but to be honest it matters very little as it was built for corners and most people who buy the car stock modify it to intake+exhaust+ecu atleast anyway. good gains for cheap mods, i haven't ever heard of a R34 with just a speed limiter.


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

yes your right
i suppose the mods you mentioned are common and basic.

what would a good ecu be for R34 GT-R? like the best bang for the bucks?


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

hope your hand gets sorted soon, all the best sweet.


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

Krambry said:


> hope your hand gets sorted soon, all the best sweet.


thank heaps!!!  hopefully the can operate on it real soon before the bone starts to heal crooked.

anyhow, i was thinking of pirvately importing through one of the brokers. but ive heard of some real f'ed up s#@# with people getting ripped off & not even receiving the car. im a little bit concerened now.
i personally dont wish to buy from a local import car yard, as their prices are really ridiculous! and they would do anything to sell their current stock, no matter what condition they are in. where as if i was to buy through the bidding system, i can have a bit more of a veriety to choose from.

i previously had a 97' toyota supra TT years ago which i had purchased through an importer whom import them but sell them to dealers apparently. so it was slighly cheaper.

whats your thoughts on this? how did you purchase yours/>


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

eeiko, when you get your GTR and drive it in the UK, you will quickly notice young gangly chav types who sidle up to you and ask, so, what's the top speed then, mate?

For the first two or three you will make a big effort to answer the question, and then gradually you will formulate a policy of how to answer this unanswerable question. Some people stay calm and polite. Others when asked this question get openly rude! The asker of the question is often taken by hurt and wounded surprise... How will you be, I wonder? :chuckle:


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thrust said:


> eeiko, when you get your GTR and drive it in the UK, you will quickly notice young gangly chav types who sidle up to you and ask, so, what's the top speed then, mate?
> 
> For the first two or three you will make a big effort to answer the question, and then gradually you will formulate a policy of how to answer this unanswerable question. Some people stay calm and polite. Others when asked this question get openly rude! The asker of the question is often taken by hurt and wounded surprise... How will you be, I wonder? :chuckle:


ROFL
well fortunately i wont get asked that too often. because im from Australia.
but id be more likely be car jacked, scratched by a key or having the car stolen. here..
sydney is a JUNGLE sometimes...

im sure uk is alot better ?
well i usually dont answer anyone when i drive & particularly not in that car lol.
the only thing id be doing is having a pinch bar under my front seat for protection. 
road rage is pretty bad here in syd, hence that boxer's fracture i mentioned a few posts before


----------



## TangoR34 (Nov 16, 2008)

I could say 276km/h with no drafting based on trying in GT4. I know it's liable but can't be far off that since it's a sim. But when it hits top speed, will it be on 5th gear or 6th gear?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

eeiko321 said:


> ROFL
> well fortunately i wont get asked that too often. because im from Australia.
> but id be more likely be car jacked, scratched by a key or having the car stolen. here..
> sydney is a JUNGLE sometimes...
> ...


haha if only, someone tried to carjack me the first night i had the car! the old/current owner was still in the car with me! lol

what an interesting time that was! stupid bloody weasel chavs!!! in a way i wish i had let the previous owner get hold of them, would have been interesting to say the least!!


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Let me drive it  I've got suitable roads 

Marc


----------

